# E Caller and batteries



## ssgooser (Mar 28, 2011)

Just made a new call, I used an old cd player from a car. Looking for input on what batteries i can use to save on weight and size and still be able to make it through a day of hunting. i want to try two 12 amp 12 volt sealed batteries if they would work. Any view point would be helpful. thanks


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Deep Cycle Marine Battery


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

x2. you can get the little ones like tractor batterys


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Depends on what you want. I ran a small lawn tractor battery for a couple years, was great in that you only had to charge every three days or so. But it was HEAVY. I'm now running 2 8AH sealed lead acid batteries ran in parallel. Much less weight, will run all day. But must be charged every night. This is running a 300w amp for reference. Good luck!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Not sure how it compares to the squawk box, but I just run the 12 v out of the Vexilar and it runs a long time. More convienent to use what I have since I have 3 batteries for the vexilar, plus my buddies'. If it ever runs out I got the marine battery wired into the trailer that gets charged while driving and runs the exterior flood lights.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Electric Fence battery.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

PJ said:


> Electric Fence battery.


Snag the solar panel too. :thumb:


----------



## Broke thanks (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a 12ah sealed battery and am running a 300 watt amp. It will run all day, plus I use it to charge the MP3 player which seems to lose juice really fast when the hunting is good. I charge it every night, so not sure how many days it would make it without charging.


----------

